# $100 Dual Suspension Bike



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just a heads up!

Canadain Tire is selling 26" and 24" frame, 21 speed, Dual suspension bicycle for $100

I just brought one for my brother!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> Just a heads up!
> 
> Canadain Tire is selling 26" and 24" frame, 21 speed, Dual suspension bicycle for $100
> 
> I just brought one for my brother!


Hrmm, this sounds pretty good.
my gf wanted to take up biking this year.
Might get this as a gift for her 
Are there girl versions or these are basically unisex?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Jay get one too!!!!!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Full suspension? reg price 199 or 139?



bigfishy said:


> Just a heads up!
> 
> Canadain Tire is selling 26" and 24" frame, 21 speed, Dual suspension bicycle for $100
> 
> I just brought one for my brother!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Unless you're riding single track trails or anything on uneven surfaces you don't need dual suspension.

Dual suspension bikes are great for certain applications (I own two), but there's a trade off in pedaling power.

You will use more energy and leg power pedaling these bikes as the suspension absorbs some of your force.

If you're a fitness buff you could probably see this in a positive light, but if you're looking at this a means to transportation consider a hardtail.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats a bit sketchy, I would take that 100 and spend it on a nice used bike on police auctions or something.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kerohime said:


> Thats a bit sketchy, I would take that 100 and spend it on a nice used bike on police auctions or something.


+1 if you do any off road/XC trails take that $100 and save up to buy something that isn't going to break down while you pedal. 
As for a commuter bike, get a hard tail, far less tiring.

Cheers


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

O_O'' okie okie!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

oops double post >.<'''


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I was in a bike shop last year because I was considering buying a new bike for recreational use. Mountain bike style but nothing extreme. I was riding a 7yr old CT supercycle dual suspension bike. The guy at the store was surprised it hasn't snapped in two by now. He had one guy come in where it the two piece frame fell apart and because the guy who put it together put the bolt in on an angle they couldn't take it apart. All Canadian tire bikes are on their 'do not repair' list. His words were 'they can't fix them to the level they would be satisfied sending them out'.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

trailblazer295 said:


> I was in a bike shop last year because I was considering buying a new bike for recreational use. Mountain bike style but nothing extreme. I was riding a 7yr old CT supercycle dual suspension bike. The guy at the store was surprised it hasn't snapped in two by now. He had one guy come in where it the two piece frame fell apart and because the guy who put it together put the bolt in on an angle they couldn't take it apart. All Canadian tire bikes are on their 'do not repair' list. His words were 'they can't fix them to the level they would be satisfied sending them out'.


 I see! 

Going to return it and get a better one :d

What kind of brand would you guys recommend? CCM? or???


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

His only recommendation was to buy a bike from a bike shop not a big box store. I don't know enough about quality bikes to make a recommendation.


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

Specialized, Norco, Kona, Trek, Giant.

These brands are the most popular (real)bike-shop sold mountain bikes. Each makes a commuter-style bike. They also all make great XC/Downhill and Freeride bikes of just about every pricepoint from about $300 - $15,000


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I got my bike at Urbane Cyclist in downtown toronto, its basically in my neighbourhood. 
I got a canadian brand Opus bike thats specialized for commuting in the city. 

Not sure about mountain bikes though, for sure I wouldnt go with canadian tire brands like CCM, their quality is crap nowadays.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

All bikes are made by 3 companies in China regardless of make or model. They all use the same parts and the only difference is how they're made and what grade parts they're using. So a $100 CCM is pretty much the same as a $400 Trek.

The only way you can get a bike that isn't made like this is to invest real money and either have one built especially for you or have one built by the manufacturer. All companies do this but you end up spending $1000+ to do this.

My MTB is a hardtail because I only ride single and doubles and cost $3200 and my Road Bike is a Fuji Roubaix that was made for me with my measurements and I had to wait 9 weeks for it to be built. Although you can totally notice the difference in comfort I wouldn't feel that anyone is willing to spend that money unless they already know how a bike is built and the quality of the different parts.

The $100 bike is perfectly fine for someone who is going to be using it a few times a year since they won't notice a difference. Although you realize that this bike is 40+ pounds....


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> All bikes are made by 3 companies in China regardless of make or model. They all use the same parts and the only difference is how they're made and what grade parts they're using. So a $100 CCM is pretty much the same as a $400 Trek.
> 
> .


This is not correct.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

It is some what true, 5-10 years ago.
BUT like ALt said If your not riding everyday, This is a good bike for you.

I bought my ironhorse 7 years ago, And ive logged a few hundred hours.
I know their is better out there, But i dont feel i ride enough to buy anything above the 1K mark.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I enjoy trail riding so I bought a Giant and have not looked back, handles like a dream and worth every penny. No one said you had to buy new to get a good bike, I got mine here for a good price 4 years back: http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/ 
If you don't know what you are looking for try searching for the big names such as Rocky Mountain, Kona, Giant, Devinci, Santa Cruz, Norco, Cannondale, Ironhorse etc. After that, search through the results and there should be something which suits both your riding style and your pocket.

A good entry level bike is a Specialized Hardrock, not too expensive and still reliable for a occasional rider.

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Which Giant did you get?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah CCM and Supercycle bikes are meant to be disposable.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Greg_o said:


> Which Giant did you get?


I have a Giant Iguana, I have no idea what they are worth anymore but I know I got a deal. I added some Kenda Nevegals and larger disc rotors to help on the trails and it hasn't failed me once.

Cheers


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Greg_o said:


> Unless you're riding single track trails or anything on uneven surfaces you don't need dual suspension.
> 
> Dual suspension bikes are great for certain applications (I own two), but there's a trade off in pedaling power.
> 
> ...


To add to the tail end of the comment above .... or consider a non suspension fork. If you're riding distance or riding all day or racing up a hill (lots of hills in my area) you'll lose a lot of energy and the hills are where you can lose or win a race.


----------

